# Polls:



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm looking into the prospects of opening an indoor range. I'm posting polls to get general information from the "discriminating arhcery public".. :becky:



Would you shoot an indoor league during the spring/summer months? Built around the idea of an evening/night shoot time or a flex schedule where you shoot your own times?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No....I wouldn't. 

None of the places around here have AC :faint:...but really I only shoot indoors because it is something to hold me over until I can get outside. So unless it is raining after the state indoors....you won't see me inside at all until Oct/Nov.

If I was out your way...there is no telling how much I would shoot indoors.:embara:


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

You are too far for me to drive to regularly, but I would like to shoot an indoor league on a week night. Assuming air conditioning is present, spring and summer would be fine with me. On the weekend, I would normally shoot outdoor field.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm trying to swing a facility with at least SOME climate controls. And hoping to make 24 hour access work. :thumb:


Another poll coming soon on tourneys and other topics... :whoo:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

24 hour access would be nice but what kind of liability issues would you have if no "staff" were present and there were to be an accident
just a thought


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

tis a good question.. I'll have liability insurance. But that's something to discuss with the legal staff.. Hmm... I need to find an lawyer/archer so I can trade range time for legal advice.. :set1_thinking:


24 hour access would definitely not be a public offering. Would have to restrict it to some type of membership.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You wouldn't see me there unless there was no other choice. Though I like the idea of 24 hour access. That would be cool...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess my big obsession with indoor is that most of the time I shoot at 1:00 AM or so.. I'm chained to the computer and/or phone during the day. Shoot a few in the evening but most of the time I get to really pound away is long after the family has gone down for the night.. 

I considered a lit range in my backyard, but that's not really neighbor friendly.. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> 24 hour access would be nice but what kind of liability issues would you have if no "staff" were present and there were to be an accident
> just a thought


The club I belonged to in Md has 24 hour access....if you set it up as a club....I don't see why it would be a problem.

A business maybe a different story though. :noidea:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> The club I belonged to in Md has 24 hour access....if you set it up as a club....I don't see why it would be a problem.
> 
> A business maybe a different story though. :noidea:


Well I can tell you, from running the numbers at this point, it will be a non-profit that's for certain!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Voted "no" because, like the Hornet, I prefer outdoors and consider indoors just a necessary evil to span the gap from autumn to spring around these parts !

However, got to thinking (ouch ) and I think if the indoor league during the summer was set up at, say, 40 or 50yd I'd reconsider my vote ! I can miss just as easily from that distance, but at least the practice would carry over to use for outdoor field, etc..

>>----->


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i just love shooting and do so whenever and wherever I can.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I would prefer to shoot indoors during the summer but then I live in the desert. We shoot outdoors year round but it's hard in the dead of summer (got to get up real early). It's the ideal time to be inside in the air conditioning but the leagues shut down during the summer months...because "that's the way it was back home" where ever in the mid-West or East home was.

Dave


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I would.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

for me, it would have to do with costs.....
$ 15. per hour or $10. per half hour 
is the going rate for indoor, with 6 target bags, out to 35 yrds., under air. 

_maybe_ once a week, now that daylight savings time has ended. but i would be back outside by March. 
as it stands right now, would be same pricing with a firm committment from 20 people to start a league.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*I could be wrong*

You mite check with this shop and ask about shooting.

archerspot.com 

I know they shoot indoors there in the summer time but don't know how many show up.
They shoot 20yds and have some 3d also on alternating weekends on sat nites. No shoots on sunday. They have a 20 lane range and is one of the best in our state. When ever they have a shoot it is usually full. We make it down several times in the winter shoot season and always a good group of shooters there. AC


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

During the summer there are just too many things for us to be doing and adding a league at this time would be too much.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

In the summer I shoot outside mostly. I LOVE the long shots. But I do go to some of the local ranges on rainy days to get some shooting in and practice and indoor game or two. The real bummer is there are no leagues in the summer months. I would participate if there were.:nod: One shop has an early Fall league (going right now), but none of the others start 'til after the 1st of the year.

I say YES to year 'round leagues. Now to try to talk shop/range owners in this area into it. Sadly, I doubt it will fly. One range's winter league last year only had 7 shooters counting myself and the owner.:sad: The summer would be a bust here.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> for me, it would have to do with costs.....
> $ 15. per hour or $10. per half hour
> is the going rate for indoor, with 6 target bags, out to 35 yrds., under air.
> 
> ...


holy cow...out here the rate is 5 bucks an hour, everywhere. (1 place excepted, they are 10 bucks)


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

target1 said:


> holy cow...out here the rate is 5 bucks an hour, everywhere. (1 place excepted, they are 10 bucks)


thanks for the feedback target1; are these rates from clubs or from proshops ?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Man, I might have to re-think my approach.. I was afraid I was WAY out of line.. I was looking at something along these the lines of $5/day then having an option for monthly, "indoor season", and annual memberships.. Have not figured out what those numbers will run yet since my rent is still up in the air.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Man, I might have to re-think my approach.. I was afraid I was WAY out of line.. I was looking at something along these the lines of $5/day then having an option for monthly, "indoor season", and annual memberships.. Have not figured out what those numbers will run yet since my rent is still up in the air.


i'm being told that insurance is the biggest expense. the shop i'm reverring to just remodeled(tore down and rebuilt) added 6 to 10 man shooting line w/6 bags. this is the only indoor and only pro shop... but $15/hour is steep, for me, anyway. my jaw dropped to the floor when i asked about starting a league.... not $15 per shoot; but 15 /man/hour !! i figure 20 people,10 to the line, warmup, smacktalk at the end, and a 300 round would take about 3 hours... errrr $45 per person... with nothing coming back to the league members. 
i am interested in what your conclusions end up being...keep us/me informed.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

south-paaw said:


> for me, it would have to do with costs.....
> $ 15. per hour or $10. per half hour
> is the going rate for indoor, with 6 target bags, out to 35 yrds., under air.
> 
> ...


WOW THAT'S NUTS !!
around here it varies from 5.00 per hour in the box stores to $7-$9 in the "shoot till your arm falls off" proshops

i don't know that I've ever paid more than $10 to shoot all day !!


----------

